# Survival straw



## dawg2 (May 13, 2012)

http://www.campingsurvival.com/sustcowapusy.html

I am have a miniworks pump water purification system. But I am looking for a small straw type filter.  This one looks pretty good based on what it says it does, but it almost sounds "too good."  Anyone ever use this one or now anyone who does?


----------



## Old Hickory (May 13, 2012)

I had one. It now sits unused and uncarried in my gear box.  

What they don't tell you is that it requires a GREAT deal of suction to suck water through a filter. Your miniworks has a pump to force water through the filter. It takes pressure to move water through the filtering medium. With a straw - you have to provide that force with your sucking ability. 

By the time you're done you'll be able to suck a golf ball through a garden hose. 

Another thing is to pack it in a ziploc bag and use the bag to scoop up water and insert the straw into the bag. 

The straw is not long enough to stick into a water bottle or canteen. You can only reach a few inches into your container. Once the water level decreases in the container - you can't get to it. 

You will be FAR better off using Aqua Mira drops or MicroPur Tablets. 

I use the Aqua Mira drops as my mainstay when backpacking and I use the MicroPur tablets in my survival kit.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2012)

Old Hickory said:


> I had one. It now sits unused and uncarried in my gear box.
> 
> What they don't tell you is that it requires a GREAT deal of suction to suck water through a filter. Your miniworks has a pump to force water through the filter. It takes pressure to move water through the filtering medium. With a straw - you have to provide that force with your sucking ability.
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  I wondered how this works.  It says it is a purifier, not a filter.  I  was wondering how much force it would take to pull water through the straw.  What I wa slooking for was a "straw" type device to take out as a lightweight backup for hiking, camping and when kayaking.  Especially on the kayaking part, where you could use the straw to get "free" water and not have to use a secondary purification (i.e. - tablets).  

Most of the other straws still let some viruses and bugs through, but this one had some high claims.


----------



## RBM (May 14, 2012)

The highly touted Lifestraw that has multiple chambers, a large 100 micron filter followed by a smaller 15 micron filter then an iodine bead chamber and finally a carbon filter is ineffective against the protozoa Giardia and Cryptosporidium that are so small and resistant to the larger filters and the iodine and carbon. It has a one year life span or 700 gallons. As you might imagine, I am not a big fan of purifier straws.

The problem with water purifying tabs is the short shelf life. But they are effective during their effective dates.

You could use a 1 micron filter mesh and then hit a quart of water with three to five drops of iodine. The 1 micron mesh (as long as it is clean) will filter out the bigger 2 micron Gia and Crypto while the iodine kills the pathogens 1 micron and smaller (like bacteria, viruses, and such). Iodine has a shelf life of about three to four years. But I would not use iodine on a regular basis. Too much iodine can cause liver problems. Bleach is even less effective than iodine against Gia and Crypto. So I filter and boil (three to five minutes) most of the time when and where a fire is allowed. I am not looking for water cleaner and purer than tap water (which also is not totally safe) but I am looking for water treated or purified to such a degree that it is reasonably safe.

The only way I know of to treat water so it is sterilized is to either boil for twenty minutes or to distill it. Only modern filters can filter out harmful chemicals (pesticides, herbicides, etc.).

It is a crying shame that the MSR MIOX Purifier Pen (military and civilian versions) is no longer available or made. That was a good product (except for its power source) but it could not overcome lousy marketing and a lousy company. I tried to get one but it was no longer available.

I am glad you fellas are taking purifying and treating surface water the best you can with what you have seriously. There are risks unless water is sterilized but pathogens from contaminated water can cause permanent damage so any level of treatment is better than no treatment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the SteriPEN UV systems myself. Cost a little more up front, but man is it efficient. Camelbak even has a .75 litre water bottle with a UV light purifier now I believe.


----------



## dawg2 (May 15, 2012)

RBM said:


> The highly touted Lifestraw that has multiple chambers, a large 100 micron filter followed by a smaller 15 micron filter then an iodine bead chamber and finally a carbon filter is ineffective against the protozoa Giardia and Cryptosporidium that are so small and resistant to the larger filters and the iodine and carbon. It has a one year life span or 700 gallons. As you might imagine, I am not a big fan of purifier straws.
> 
> The problem with water purifying tabs is the short shelf life. But they are effective during their effective dates.
> 
> ...


I have seen the lifestraw.  The one I am asking about is a different design and very different.  It supposedly has a 5,000 gallon life expectancy.  But I am with you on the lifestraw not purifying water completely.  You would still need a secondary source of purification. 

I was wondering if this "Survival Straw" was the one.  But I am not sure.  Not real fond of taking a chance on Giardia or crypto to find out.

QUOTE=RBM;6923074] ...The only way I know of to treat water so it is sterilized is to either boil for twenty minutes or to distill it. Only modern filters can filter out harmful chemicals (pesticides, herbicides, etc.).
....[/QUOTE]Bleach will treat water very effectively.   But it's a little heavy to tote around.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm a big fan of the SteriPEN UV systems myself. Cost a little more up front, but man is it efficient. Camelbak even has a .75 litre water bottle with a UV light purifier now I believe.



I agree, the Steripen is great.  Buyt what I was trying to find is something that requires no power and has no shelf life.  My mini-works pump is fine, but wanted something smaller and portable I could throw in a Yak or backpack for a backup.


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2012)

So once ya drink from the drank like this is it like drinking bottled water or does it have a taste to it?


----------



## DSGB (May 17, 2012)

May want to take a look at this one.

http://www.rei.com/product/837824/sawyer-squeeze-water-filter


----------



## RBM (May 25, 2012)

DSGB said:
			
		

> May want to take a look at this one.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/837824/sa...e-water-filter



Pretty good if it will do what it claims. I see protozoa and bacteria filtered out but I did not see viruses. Viruses would be a good question to put to them. Also how long the reusable filter lasts.



			
				dawg2 said:
			
		

> Bleach will treat water very effectively. But it's a little heavy to tote around.



Studies have shown that bleach is even less effective against Gia and Crypto than iodine but its better than nothing. If a liquid bleach is hard to carry, then maybe get one of those swimming pool bleach tablets and scrape a little off a little at a time in the water and keep checking it periodically. When you get to the point that you smell a little bleach, then its probably done its job. The reason I prefer iodine is that iodine doubles as an antiseptic for both wounds and water but bleach can only do water.


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

Try the sawyer water filter on REI's web site.  It is a gravity filter but says it has a million gallon filter life.  I don't have one yet, but was thinking about it.


----------



## gunnurse (Jul 26, 2012)

The Sawyer filter is great. I bought one at Sportsman's Warehouse in Chattanooga. They have a smoking fast filtration rate. The Sawyer filter has a filter system like dialysis systems use. I prefilter really turbid water to remove the larger chunks, but this is not necessary. It comes with a 60 mL syringe to back flush the filter with. I have drank from a very small stream behind my house with impunity from sickness of any type. The only problem with these, as well as any other filter, is to keep them warm in freezing temps. Keep them in an inside pocket, for example. Also, these come with 3 different size bags. You can also screw the filter directly on a standard water bottle (Desani, Aquafina, etc.)


----------



## bigborefreak (Aug 4, 2012)

I use clorox and a coffee filter.  Works fine for me and requires no special equipment.  2 drops of clorox, (unscented) per quart of clear water, or 3 drops if cloudy.  Filter first with coffee filter to remove scum and debris.

Ben


----------

